

Show HN: Bootstrap In Practice, my guide for starters - ebook - trumbitta2
http://www.williamghelfi.com/bootstrap-in-practice/

======
trumbitta2
A useful snippet from the page:

"This book is the introduction to Bootstrap I wished there was two years ago,
when I needed it.

I wrote this book to help you start with Bootstrap and learn what it takes to
use it for fun and profit."

